
OpenStreetMap Tag Dynamics - chippy
http://matiasdahl.github.io/osm-tag-dynamics/index.html?amenity=bench
======
bhousel
Hey, great to see Matias's tag analytics work linked! It is really interesting
to see how the tags on OpenStreetMap evolve.

For some context, read his blog post here about the analysis and tools used:
[http://matiasdahl.iki.fi/2015/finding-related-amenity-
tags-o...](http://matiasdahl.iki.fi/2015/finding-related-amenity-tags-on-the-
openstreetmap)

------
seren
Quite interesting to see the trends. I don't explain why some swimming_pool
are converted to grave_yard though.

~~~
kawsper
The "Bench rename to Bank" back-and-forth renamings look pretty interesting.

~~~
legulere
Bank and bench have the same origin: proto germanic *bankiz meaning bench. The
first european banks were actually just people sitting on benches in Italy
doing the business. Thus banks took on the name bank. In some languages like
Dutch or German the word for bench and bank are the same: bank/Bank

------
tempodox
Fascinating, what the heck is it?

